# Washed my car for the first time since July



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Ok, well my car almost never gets dirty (50 miles a month, and only when it's sunny). But I drove down to see my parents and to swap on the snows. Ended up giving the 330Ci her first full bath since July (been living off Speedshine in the interim).

Here are the all important post-wash pics!














































Boy I missed driving... put a good 250 miles on the car today. The fall foliage was great!


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

The real question is whether you wore you scuba suit to wash the car I finally met someone who drives less that I do.:yikes:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

vexed said:


> *The real question is whether you wore you scuba suit to wash the car I finally met someone who drives less that I do.:yikes: *


It was a beautiful 65 degrees today in Central NJ... no need for the scuba gear! 

I think Mike drives less than you.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *You went all the way to central jersey to was your car??:tsk: :tsk: *


I was just going to go there to put on my snows, but then I realized there were no water restrictions anymore, and one thing kinda led to another...


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> It was a beautiful 65 degrees today in Central NJ... no need for the scuba gear!
> 
> I think Mike drives less than you.  *


I have no doubt that I drive less than Richard. 1.8 miles to work keeps the miles down. 

BTW...did you apply baby powder after the bath to keep your car from getting a rash from those bumper diapers?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

The burning question is... _What is that crap in the lower left of the windshield?!?!?!?!!!!???_


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

dwallersv said:


> *The burning question is... What is that crap in the lower left of the windshield?!?!?!?!!!!??? *


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Looks good, Al. I was concerned when I saw the title of your thread though.  

It is strange to see leaves on trees - fall starts here in late August, and now everything is WHITE!

I look forward to seeing your fall foilage beginning on Thursday when I come to the Garden State!  

It is 20°C there today? :yikes: I will take my shorts!

Patrick


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *I look forward to seeing your fall foilage beginning on Thursday when I come to the Garden State!  *


Better hurry! The leaves are falling off the trees quickly.  Supposed to rain Mon-Wed, so you'll be there in time for the first dry day. 


> *It is 20°C there today? :yikes: I will take my shorts!*


Celsius? :dunno:  Next thing you'll tell me you measure distance in meters.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

alee said:


> *Celsius? :dunno:  Next thing you'll tell me you measure distance in meters.  *


Sorry. 68°F ... silly English System of Measurement. 

Patrick


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 320d said:


> *Sorry. 68°F ... silly English System of Measurement.  *


Much better... now you almost blend in. Except for maybe the shorts. :tsk: 

What's bringing you to lovely state of NJ?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

alee said:


> *Much better... now you almost blend in. Except for maybe the shorts. :tsk:
> 
> What's bringing you to lovely state of NJ? *


I am meeting a hockey playing friend for one of his games in New Jersey, I will visit another friend that now works for Honeywell (Morristown), and then assist another buddy in Danbury, CT with some remodelling work that he going on (I will keep the fridge stocked).

I did a similar trip a year ago, but hopefully this time, I will get to see Boston as well.

Patrick


----------



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

Still looks great Alee. :thumbup: 

Btw, when and why did you stick the plate on? 

Did you get a ticket or something? :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

TD330ci said:


> *Btw, when and why did you stick the plate on?*


I put it on when I moved to NY this past July. I couldn't bring myself to not obey the law. It was a tough choice...

pssst, I even stopped using Zaino in July... I'm a Griot's junkie now

Don't tell me you haven't busted my chops about my car color since July!


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

alee said:


> *
> 
> pssst, I even stopped using Zaino in July... I'm a Griot's junkie now
> 
> *


S'plains why it's not as shiny.

j/k

P.S. Do yourself a favor and get the PakShak MF towels :thumbup:


----------

